# what do you do with your quarantine tank when not in use?



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

So if I want to have a small (10g) quarantine tank, do I have to keep the filter running on it even when it's empty? How do you guys do that? It seems really wasteful to keep the quarantine tank going if I'm not buying any new fish for a while. Certainly I could turn the heater off right? But what about the filter and the water? 

For example, say I've purchased all the fish I feel I want and they've all gone through quarantine and now they're in my main tank. Then I shut off the heater and the filter. 

But about a month from now, oh no!, one of my fish kicks the bucket and I want to replace him. Can I then "re-boot" my quarantine tank. Turn the heater back on, change the water? turn the filter back on? let it run for a few days and buy the new fish? 

Sorry if this is a really stupid question.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Good question. I tried to set up a quarantine tank and it just ended up being another planted tank. I have used it as a quarantine tank for incoming fish, but it is not a good set up for a hospital tank where I need to medicate.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Not a stupid question at all! I usually run an extra hob filter or two on a couple different tanks, so when I need a quarantine , or hospital tank its good to go-obviously using the filter from the uninfected tank if that were the case


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Cuchulainn said:


> Not a stupid question at all! I usually run an extra hob filter or two on a couple different tanks, so when I need a quarantine , or hospital tank its good to go-obviously using the filter from the uninfected tank if that were the case


x2 :thumbsup: this is the advice I was going to give too, either run an extra filter (obviously the right size for the 10g tank) on an established tank (or multiple tanks if you have them / have the extra filters) OR you can even just stick extra filter pads in the filter(s) from your other tank(s) and then when you need to set up a quarantine or hospital tank, you'll have established filters / media for it so you don't have to worry about ammonia/nitrItes building up in the quarantine tank which of course helps keep the fish healthier too roud:

Of course, just make sure to decontaminate the filters and media before putting them back in your established tanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll pull over some mulm and filter media from my established filters.

Most of the time I pull my QT tanks down, though occasionally they end up "holding tanks" for miscellaneous extra plants and clippings...


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I keep extra plants and use my 10g QT as a plant nursery most of the time. If I needed to medicate or use the tank I could just throw the plants into another tank. I keep an HOB running all the time for circulation...


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

I have always broken down my quarantine/hospital tank sterilized it and sealed it (with saran wrap) that way it was clean and ready to go when I get something new. as lauralee does I use established filter media from my main tank to get it going when new arrivals are imminent.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*20L 1st step into my house*

It may be harder on me if things go south starting with a planted introduction/quarantine but the fish are calmer, they settle in so fast with a furnished tank. 
The plants do help with the water quality too helping balance with the changed bio-load. All the plants are low light fast growers so if I have to break things down because I receive a truly nasty surprise with new fish all I lose is time because I reload with trimmings from the other tanks. I can't imagine doing an extended quarantine in a bare tank. Dealing daily with siphoning the waste and water changes. Not to mention species like pandas, otto's, pleco's or loaches that feel better with cover. They stay stressed the whole time in a bare tank (pvc tubes aren't much better). One somewhat disposable quarantine/introduction system and the patience to use it is the only way to protect all the hard work of multiple tanks.(in my opinion)

I have a couple of 10g, lid, light, air pump, heater sets I keep dry that I can flood if coppersafe or other strong meds are needed.

I keep a cheap 'test pilot' in the QT when not in use (minimum bioload). Also it's been used for fry overflow when too many angel pairs bomb me with spawns at the same time.:icon_wink


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

make it a plant grow out tank


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have an extra AC30 running on my 55g. I'll use it for the quarantine tank if I need it.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

ReefkprZ said:


> I have always broken down my quarantine/hospital tank sterilized it and sealed it (with saran wrap) that way it was clean and ready to go when I get something new. as lauralee does I use established filter media from my main tank to get it going when new arrivals are imminent.


+1 Did the same thing with mine.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 10 gal with lid, filter, AC50, heater and 14" air stone. It gets stored in the closet and the 2 sponges and bio media are stored on the intake side of my main tank's AC110 to keep those ready. 

Fish never looked stressed and it has worked well so far. 

If my quarantine goes well, I just clean everything with tap water. If using as a hospital tank, I use a 10% max bleach solution.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 3 and they are constantly running. I keep 2-3 / 5-8 guppies in each one (depending on tank size) to keep the tank cycled and seasoned. Those can be easily moved into another tank when an issue arises. I also like having a few plants that I am growing out in pots. Basically they are universal grow out / hospital / quarantine tanks.

My 2 quarantine tanks are 2 2.5g tanks and one 5g tank. The 2.5's are perfect for single fish replacements or small groups. And the 5 g can hold all the rest. Sometimes its a bit cramped in the 5 but its only for a week and not much more cramped then the LFS. You can keep a mini filter or sponge filter in these tanks, and one of those cheep walmart Tetra heater. I often add a second heater that I can adjust the temp with when treating certain illnesses.

Another great thing about the 2.5 tank is its a great place to move fish temporarily for photography purposes


----------



## ponyo (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions. I don't have enough plants to really have a need for an overflow tank yet. Maybe someday.  I think I'll break it down and clean it and then if I need to set it up again I'll use established filter media etc. That sounds like a good method.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

If I think I'll use it alot (like if I know I'll be getting alot of new fish over a certain period of time) then I'll keep it cycled with a bunch of pest snails. Other than that I keep it up and running with a filter for circulation but will add seasoned media if/when I need to put livestock in it.


----------



## KiDD (Nov 15, 2010)

I run a HOB filter on my tank and move it over to the the medic tank when needed. My medic tank has the back sides and bottom painted and just the front is is clear glass. No Deco or substrate in there. My Filter has Quilt padding stuffed in it instead of the inserts they sell.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

When I'm not running mine I put it in the closet so I won't be tempted to make it a permanent set up.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Sharkfood said:


> When I'm not running mine I put it in the closet so I won't be tempted to make it a permanent set up.


hahahaha that is a large part of the reason that i break down and set aside my QT tanks when not in use too! roud: :hihi:


----------

